# Louisiana Marsh



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report, thanks for sharing. Any photos?


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

sounds awesome. that area is on my list of places to drag my skiff and wife and putz around!

exploring new water and catching fish while doing it is one of the hardest things to do, so congrats on your success!


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice report, thanks for sharing. Any photos?


Thanks, meant to add photos. and forgot. Added.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

david.riina said:


> sounds awesome. that area is on my list of places to drag my skiff and wife and putz around!
> 
> exploring new water and catching fish while doing it is one of the hardest things to do, so congrats on your success!


Thank you. It's definitely rewarding to have success on new water.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report and a fun trip. Always rewarding to have success in new water.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

PAC is more of a summer deal.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

Great report. It's cool to spend a couple of weeks learning an area


----------



## MCSav (Sep 12, 2016)

Great report and pics!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Great report! PAC kayak rentals is on my list. Looking to stay in the houseboat.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Great report! PAC kayak rentals is on my list. Looking to stay in the houseboat.


The houseboat is a neat option. It's usually rented well in advance so plan early. When I was there a group cancelled so we were able to fish off the back of the house boat. Lots of small trout with an occasional keeper and the odd drum or sheepshead too.


----------



## leon jones (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

leon jones said:


> View attachment 226474


And GPS coordinates and drone footage?😎


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

leon jones said:


> View attachment 226474


Dammit Leon he added some


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

leon jones said:


> View attachment 226474


I added thumbnail photos. Should be available to you.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

The Fin said:


> And GPS coordinates and drone footage?😎


Comment deleted.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Wuggs said:


> How about some Google Satellite shots instead? I’m not giving away any real secrets since the reds were here today and gone tomorrow. But there was a general pattern to where I caught fish. And I’m sure there were plenty of other spots as good or better.


Thanks! I’m just joking. Members get wiggy if too much specific information is included in fishing posts. Looks like you’ve found em!


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Thanks! I’m just joking. Members get wiggy if too much specific information is included in fishing posts. Looks like you’ve found em!


Plenty of fish, plenty of marsh to fish and, as I said, the fish seem to move around a lot. I transitioned from a kayak to a skiff but I've retained the kayaker's willingness to help others out.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Wuggs said:


> Plenty of fish, plenty of marsh to fish and, as I said, the fish seem to move around a lot. I transitioned from a kayak to a skiff but I've retained the kayaker's willingness to help others out.


Helping others by giving general advice on what to look for and maybe how to approach is awesome, it can help them be a better angler, giving an INDIVIDUAL spots is a discretionary thing, you might help them catch a few fish but they don’t learn much. Posting GPS coordinates/satellite images on the internet sucks. It screws over everyone who lives in or fishes an area regularly. You should have stopped your description at “Louisiana Marsh”. Here’s a good take on it


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

redchaser said:


> Helping others by giving general advice on what to look for and maybe how to approach is awesome, it can help them be a better angler, giving an INDIVIDUAL spots is a discretionary thing, you might help them catch a few fish but they don’t learn much. Posting GPS coordinates/satellite images on the internet sucks. It screws over everyone who lives in or fishes an area regularly. You should have stopped your description at “Louisiana Marsh”. Here’s a good take on it


Well, we're all entitled to an opinion. Thanks for your lecture but I'll post what I please. Your comments make me even more likely to post exact spots.


----------



## leon jones (12 mo ago)

i love pictures ( and GPS coordinates )

leon


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Wuggs said:


> How about some Google Satellite shots instead? I’m not giving away any real secrets since the reds were here today and gone tomorrow. But there was a general pattern to where I caught fish. And I’m sure there were plenty of other spots as good or better.


That 2nd spot is money--if the fishing was no good, just pop on over to Dad's Bar & Grill! .


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

I like the fried oysters basket at Dad’s. Thompson’s Kitchen just up the road a few miles is good too. Haven’t done the restaurant at Delta Marina; they’re only open Thursday-Sun.


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Wuggs said:


> Well, we're all entitled to an opinion. Thanks for your lecture but I'll post what I please. Your comments make me even more likely to post exact spots.


You know instead of being vindictive you could learn to take some advice. You have already stated you are new to this game. Redchaser has been fishing the marsh for a very long time and I’m sure has witnessed first hand the problems posts like these cause. He wouldn’t be discouraging your post if it didn’t cause problems. Your post will come up with the right google search and thousands of people who don’t even know this forum exits can find it. There’s a difference in helping people and screwing over other anglers that were fishing an area long before you made it there.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

PaytonWP said:


> You know instead of being vindictive you could learn to take some advice. You have already stated that you are new to this game. Redchaser has been fishing the marsh for a very long time and I’m sure has witnessed first hand the problems posts like these cause. He wouldn’t be discouraging your post if it didn’t cause problems. Your post will come up with the right google search and thousands of people who don’t even know this forum exits can find it. There’s a difference in helping people and screwing over other anglers that we’re fishing an area long before you made it there.


You know, instead of people thinking they own the fish or that spots are “theirs” maybe they could chill out. To the point, let’s just say I won’t be following your or Redchasers advice. Sorry if that upsets you but I don’t owe you anything just because you or someone else has been fishing that area a long time.

I will add this. The tone of the two posts complaining about posting spots is not the way to get cooperation. Your first sentence and Redchaser saying what I did “sucks” as well as providing a link to a lame YouTube video is NOT likely to be well received. Since we’re being free with our advice, here’s mine to you. Try something like “Nice fish. Good job. I appreciate you trying to help others but I personally don’t recommend posting exact spots. You may give a few people spots to get started but you will be making things tough for an equal number of people who fish those areas regularly. And you may find your spots being fished when you visit next time. Again, well done on the reds.” Had Redchaser or you posted something similar there’s a real good chance the desired effect would have been achieved.


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Wuggs said:


> You know, instead of people thinking they own the fish or that spots are “theirs” maybe they could chill out. To the point, let’s just say I won’t be following your or Redchasers advice. Sorry if that upsets you but I don’t owe you anything just because you or someone else has been fishing that area a long time.
> 
> I will add this. The tone of the two posts complaining about posting spots is not the way to get cooperation. Your first sentence and Redchaser saying what I did “sucks” as well as providing a link to a lame YouTube video is NOT likely to be well received. Since we’re being free with our advice, here’s mine to you. Try something like “Nice fish. Good job. I appreciate you trying to help others but I personally don’t recommend posting exact spots. You may give a few people spots to get started but you will be making things tough for an equal number of people who fish those areas regularly. And you may find your spots being fished when you visit next time. Again, well done on the reds.” Had Redchaser or you posted something similar there’s a real good chance the desired effect would have been achieved.


You sound like a spoiled child that has just been told no for the very first time. No one here selfishly thinks any spot or area is “theirs”. I don’t fish that area and probably never will. What’s selfish is posting pictures of an area acting like your the first one to figure out how to catch a fish there, then posting it online for a hopeful pat on the back from complete strangers. You obviously don’t live down there or you would be more protective of the information you share. You need to learn how to respect the locals of an area. It’s not your home to share.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

PaytonWP said:


> You sound like a spoiled child that has just been told no for the very first time. No one here selfishly thinks any spot or area is “theirs”. I don’t fish that area and probably never will. What’s selfish is posting pictures of an area acting like your the first one to figure out how to catch a fish there, then posting it online for a hopeful pat on the back from complete strangers. You obviously don’t live down there or you would be more protective of the information you share. You need to learn how to respect the locals of an area. It’s not your home to share.


Did you really think your approach was going to work when others tried the same approach and it didn't work? Let's examine your comments. Some people absolutely DO think of spots as "theirs", that's why they're upset. If they didn't feel at least some ownership they wouldn't be upset. As for posting pictures, that's pretty common here. Everyone does it for "a hopeful pat on the back from complete strangers." I guess everyone should stop posting pics, huh? And which is more selfish, posting a handful of spots to help others out or being so protective of your spots that you berate anyone who shares spots? As for me being the first one to figure it out, I sure as heck hope not. It's interesting that you say no one views spots as "theirs" and then you say "It's not your home to share." Doesn't "home" imply ownership? As far as me being a spoiled child, maybe so but the same can be argued about those who get bent out of shape about "their" spots being posted online. Not sure how my willingness to share spots concerns you since you don't fish the area involved but thanks for your input.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wuggs said:


> You know, instead of people thinking they own the fish or that spots are “theirs” maybe they could chill out. To the point, let’s just say I won’t be following your or Redchasers advice. Sorry if that upsets you but I don’t owe you anything just because you or someone else has been fishing that area a long time.
> 
> I will add this. The tone of the two posts complaining about posting spots is not the way to get cooperation. Your first sentence and Redchaser saying what I did “sucks” as well as providing a link to a lame YouTube video is NOT likely to be well received. Since we’re being free with our advice, here’s mine to you. Try something like “Nice fish. Good job. I appreciate you trying to help others but I personally don’t recommend posting exact spots. You may give a few people spots to get started but you will be making things tough for an equal number of people who fish those areas regularly. And you may find your spots being fished when you visit next time. Again, well done on the reds.” Had Redchaser or you posted something similar there’s a real good chance the desired effect would have been achieved.


I did tell you nice photos and good fish then you proceed to pull a jackass move and get offended when a few locals speak up about your actions…It’s disrespectful, especially when you state that you are new to inshore fishing and a couple of guys hurt your feelings because you made a mistake most of us learned not to make when we were kids. The only people giving you thumbs up are googans like @The Fin because…he’s the typical bottom feeding democrat googan that thinks this type of thing is ok. And that “lame video” is a guy that is a member here @hugestflyfisherman that hurts guy’s feelings by making videos that outline the common annoying shit people do. I’ve been fishing the Texas coast for about 35 years and if you post maps of the regular areas I fish I would have had a similar reaction as these other guys. You should take notes instead of getting shitty. Their advice is how a majority of us feel about this sort of thing…it’s a pretty general consensus among fishermen so seriously, take notes and move along with some newfound lessons. Thousands of eyes see these things, keep that in mind and be considerate.


----------



## hugestflyfisherman (Jun 10, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I did tell you nice photos and good fish then you proceed to pull a jackass move and get offended when a few locals speak up about your actions…It’s disrespectful, especially when you state that you are new to inshore fishing and a couple of guys hurt your feelings because you made a mistake most of us learned not to make when we were kids. The only people giving you thumbs up are googans like @The Fin because…he’s the typical bottom feeding democrat googan that thinks this type of thing is ok. And that “lame video” is a guy that is a member here @hugestflyfisherman that hurts guy’s feelings by making videos that outline the common annoying shit people do. I’ve been fishing the Texas coast for about 35 years and if you post maps of the regular areas I fish I would have had a similar reaction as these other guys. You should take notes instead of getting shitty. Their advice is how a majority of us feel about this sort of thing…it’s a pretty general consensus among fishermen so seriously, take notes and move along with some newfound lessons. Thousands of eyes see these things, keep that in mind and be considerate.


Point of clarity, I am not Huge Fly Fisherman from YouTube.. Different guy, I was just making a play off his name lol. I wish I could change it now but haven't figured out a way to do that lol. Anyway, carry on


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I did tell you nice photos and good fish then you proceed to pull a jackass move and get offended when a few locals speak up about your actions…It’s disrespectful, especially when you state that you are new to inshore fishing and a couple of guys hurt your feelings because you made a mistake most of us learned not to make when we were kids. The only people giving you thumbs up are googans like @The Fin because…he’s the typical bottom feeding democrat googan that thinks this type of thing is ok. And that “lame video” is a guy that is a member here @hugestflyfisherman that hurts guy’s feelings by making videos that outline the common annoying shit people do. I’ve been fishing the Texas coast for about 35 years and if you post maps of the regular areas I fish I would have had a similar reaction as these other guys. You should take notes instead of getting shitty. Their advice is how a majority of us feel about this sort of thing…it’s a pretty general consensus among fishermen so seriously, take notes and move along with some newfound lessons. Thousands of eyes see these things, keep that in mind and be considerate.


Slow learner, aren’t you? You express your opinions pretty freely here, often with derogatory comments about “googans” and political insults, and now you’re telling me to be considerate. Laughable. 
This should be the last I need to say on this issue before even the slow learners catch on. As I said before, the spots I posted were of little use by the time I posted them. A couple weeks had passed, a major cold front had blown through, water temps had dropped quickly and the fish pattern had no doubt changed. With the exception of one spot, none of the spots produced fish more than once. They were simply spots I intercepted fish as they moved from place to place. The one spot that produced consistently was a spot I identified via pre-trip Google Earth research. It’s such an obvious spot that even I could identify it as a good spot so I’m sure others new to the area can too. There were a couple other consistent producers that were less obvious that I didn’t post. I hardly gave away any real secrets. 

I routinely give out the same level of info (some info, not all info) on my local waters. Waters much smaller and more crowded than the LA delta. For fish tougher to catch than redfish. Do I see people catching fish on spots I told them about? Sure. Makes me feel good too. What do I do? Find other spots. I’ve learned a lot of new spots because of it. Spots that aren’t traditional looking spots. It’s made me a better fisherman. 

So go ahead with your heavy handed attempt to bludgeon me into doing what you want me to do. You probably are a good fisherman but you’re not so strong on your tact or diplomacy. Sorry if you think I’m the one being a jerk but let’s remember that I’m not the one trying to tell others what they should or shouldn’t be doing while hurling insults at them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m just posting what most of us are thinking after reading your retorts. You’re right, I’m the idiot here.


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Wuggs said:


> Did you really think your approach was going to work when others tried the same approach and it didn't work? Let's examine your comments. Some people absolutely DO think of spots as "theirs", that's why they're upset. If they didn't feel at least some ownership they wouldn't be upset. As for posting pictures, that's pretty common here. Everyone does it for "a hopeful pat on the back from complete strangers." I guess everyone should stop posting pics, huh? And which is more selfish, posting a handful of spots to help others out or being so protective of your spots that you berate anyone who shares spots? As for me being the first one to figure it out, I sure as heck hope not. It's interesting that you say no one views spots as "theirs" and then you say "It's not your home to share." Doesn't "home" imply ownership? As far as me being a spoiled child, maybe so but the same can be argued about those who get bent out of shape about "their" spots being posted online. Not sure how my willingness to share spots concerns you since you don't fish the area involved but thanks for your input.


The people that live there do have some ownership of it. It’s about respecting their back yard. You didn’t get berated for your fish pictures or report. You were scolded for posting satellite images that bring more pressure to an exact area. I’m not from Louisiana or even live there now. I’m lucky enough to get to visit and fish there and I try my best to leave as little of a physical and online imprint as possible. The marsh is a special place and almost sacred to some. If you have such a strong desire to help people then take someone with you. You don’t have to try to help the entire internet. I know I’m speaking to a brick wall so this will be my last post on this thread.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

PaytonWP said:


> The people that live there do have some ownership of it. It’s about respecting their back yard. You didn’t get berated for your fish pictures or report. You were scolded for posting satellite images that bring more pressure to an exact area. I’m not from Louisiana or even live there now. I’m lucky enough to get to visit and fish there and I try my best to leave as little of a physical and online imprint as possible. The marsh is a special place and almost sacred to some. If you have such a strong desire to help people then take someone with you. You don’t have to try to help the entire internet. I know I’m speaking to a brick wall so this will be my last post on this thread.


Actually you DID berate me for posting pics, to the point of implying I have self esteem issues. I think I've proven to the contrary.

I took three different people, all LA locals, out with me. People I met online. People who don't have boats. Had a great time. Invited them to visit me at my home. Out of respect for them I didn't post any spots they showed me. I'll post spots I find but never spots someone else shows me.

As far as respecting the marsh. Everyday I brought in trash left by others. Not hurricane debris but new soda and beer cans, sandwich bags, potato chip bags, etc. One of the locals said "That's cool but you're wasting your time. Most of these good ol' boys just toss their **** anywhere." Still, whether fishing, backpacking or doing any other outdoor activity I try to leave things better than I found them. 

Yea, I'm a brick wall...when pushed. A little politeness and diplomacy goes a long way.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Mannnnn...............I'm all for helping people with info, mainly as it relates to safety or just general questions and try to draw the line at answering as long as it doesnt call out a specific pond, bank or spot but if its a general area then I and a lot of people are happy to help with general high level info. If you would have just said you fished Port Sulpher and had a good trip, no problems.......

.....but the posting of actual banks in a fishery you don't live in with satellite shots, you don't make a living from but others do, or routinely fish is a bit off putting. That's like lighting the house on fire when you leave so no one else can use it. I am friends with a lot of the guides in Port Sulpher and this is just not something I think anyone really wants done.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

KimmerIII said:


> Mannnnn...............I'm all for helping people with info, mainly as it relates to safety or just general questions and try to draw the line at answering as long as it doesnt call out a specific pond, bank or spot but if its a general area then I and a lot of people are happy to help with general high level info. If you would have just said you fished Port Sulpher and had a good trip, no problems.......
> 
> .....but the posting of actual banks in a fishery you don't live in with satellite shots, you don't make a living from but others do, or routinely fish is a bit off putting. That's like lighting the house on fire when you leave so no one else can use it. I am friends with a lot of the guides in Port Sulpher and this is just not something I think anyone really wants done.


Are these the same guides who take people out and show them spots, show them how to position their boat, show them tactics and techniques to catch fish on those spots? And then those clients pound those spots for the remainder of their vacation. And they tell their buddies back home about those spots and those techniques. And the guides do this for hundreds of clients every year. Sounds like the guides aren't doing any favors for their fellow locals who fish those same spots but you're bent out of shape about me posting a handful of spots on the internet.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Wuggs said:


> Are these the same guides who take people out and show them spots, show them how to position their boat, show them tactics and techniques to catch fish on those spots? And then those clients pound those spots for the remainder of their vacation. And they tell their buddies back home about those spots and those techniques. And the guides do this for hundreds of clients every year. Sounds like the guides aren't doing any favors for their fellow locals who fish those same spots but you're bent out of shape about me posting a handful of spots on the internet.


no, ive never met a guide that allows clients to mark spots with gps or phone …most people can’t pick out a spot in the marsh without knowing the territory so what you are saying isn’t realistic…..And there aren’t a lot of people “vacationing” in that part of LA. It’s mainly a shithole. I’ve said my opinion trying to help you understand why people said what they did. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

KimmerIII said:


> no, ive never met a guide that allows clients to mark spots with gps or phone …most people can’t pick out a spot in the marsh without knowing the territory so what you are saying isn’t realistic…..And there aren’t a lot of people “vacationing” in that part of LA. It’s mainly a shithole. I’ve said my opinion trying to help you understand why people said what they did. Take it or leave it.


And I disagree with your assessment of guides’ impact on the fishery and clients’ ability to return to spots but, you’re right, it’s time to put this subject to rest.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

internet fishing potlicker - Google Search


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Guides eh?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> Guides eh?


Probably carpetbaggers


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

I need to post an apology for my posting of satellite photos of spots where I caught redfish on my recent trip. I belong to a couple FB pages where that sort of thing is pretty common plus I truly believed that the photos weren't of much value beyond a day or two after the fact. I was taken aback at some of the comments directed my way and I got my hackles up. Once my dander is up I have a very hard time backing down. Character flaw on my part. I have deleted the satellite photos and will not post such photos on this site, or probably any site, again. My apologies to anyone who took exception to the photos or my comments. My intent was never malicious or intended to harm anyone. Just me being a jerk. 

Specifically about guides, I've hired a dozen or more guides in various parts of the country over the years and, with one exception, all were enjoyable and informative trips. I've stayed in contact with a few of those guides and number 3 of them among my friends. I respect what guides do to help fishermen and to improve the resource. 
Tight lines and good health to all.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

It takes a lot for someone to self reflect in this day and age and come back and say what you did. I commend you for it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Wuggs said:


> I need to post an apology for my posting of satellite photos of spots where I caught redfish on my recent trip. I belong to a couple FB pages where that sort of thing is pretty common plus I truly believed that the photos weren't of much value beyond a day or two after the fact. I was taken aback at some of the comments directed my way and I got my hackles up. Once my dander is up I have a very hard time backing down. Character flaw on my part. I have deleted the satellite photos and will not post such photos on this site, or probably any site, again. My apologies to anyone who took exception to the photos or my comments. My intent was never malicious or intended to harm anyone. Just me being a jerk.
> 
> Specifically about guides, I've hired a dozen or more guides in various parts of the country over the years and, with one exception, all were enjoyable and informative trips. I've stayed in contact with a few of those guides and number 3 of them among my friends. I respect what guides do to help fishermen and to improve the resource.
> Tight lines and good health to all.


Good that you came around. My initial post wasn't casting aspersions at you as an individual, it simply addressed the practice. There are actually a couple of guys on here that I've gotten to be pretty friendly with after reaching out to let them know that sometimes a little discretion is in order, and now we share a bit of information albeit privately. That was an impressive looking trip, I hope you have many more equally as good in your future.


----------



## stinkbait (5 mo ago)

Long time occasional lurker here. Not to stir the pot again, but I'd like to chime in considering all the shots being fired in here. Saw the report and sat images posted the other week before things got heated. I live in the area and fish Port Sulphur pretty regularly - I'd consider it my "stomping grounds." I honestly had no problem with OP sharing those spots, and I am one of the "locals" others claim have been negatively impacted. Sounds like the OP is a good dude willing to help others get on some fish and share as much info as he can. Most of us (including myself) are just a little too selfish to post where we caught em haha. I think it's a little silly how uptight we get about all this.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn’t say it’s selfish, it’s just rude to show off the pantys. But you can literally hold someone’s hand and show them something…… they still won’t get it anyway. 


stinkbait said:


> Long time occasional lurker here. Not to stir the pot again, but I'd like to chime in considering all the shots being fired in here. Saw the report and sat images posted the other week before things got heated. I live in the area and fish Port Sulphur pretty regularly - I'd consider it my "stomping grounds." I honestly had no problem with OP sharing those spots, and I am one of the "locals" others claim have been negatively impacted. Sounds like the OP is a good dude willing to help others get on some fish and share as much info as he can. Most of us (including myself) are just a little too selfish to post where we caught em haha. I think it's a little silly how uptight we get about all this.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Wuggs said:


> I need to post an apology for my posting of satellite photos of spots where I caught redfish on my recent trip. I belong to a couple FB pages where that sort of thing is pretty common plus I truly believed that the photos weren't of much value beyond a day or two after the fact. I was taken aback at some of the comments directed my way and I got my hackles up. Once my dander is up I have a very hard time backing down. Character flaw on my part. I have deleted the satellite photos and will not post such photos on this site, or probably any site, again. My apologies to anyone who took exception to the photos or my comments. My intent was never malicious or intended to harm anyone. Just me being a jerk.
> 
> Specifically about guides, I've hired a dozen or more guides in various parts of the country over the years and, with one exception, all were enjoyable and informative trips. I've stayed in contact with a few of those guides and number 3 of them among my friends. I respect what guides do to help fishermen and to improve the resource.
> Tight lines and good health to all.


Did you get saved?😜


----------

